# Hey Galco guys! Holster Help.



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Kahr CW9, and usually carry IWB, currently in a Milt Sparks rig loaned by a friend, and I love it, and will be ordering my own before too long. However, I would like to have a decent belt holster for the (somewhat rare) occasions when I'm not as concerned about being discreet. 

I'm interested in a high ride, so that I can still cover with a long shirt or jacket somewhat. I've been eying the Galco FLETCH and Jak slide. I like the retention and full coverage of the FLETCH, but I like what looks to be a very high ride and low profile on the Jak. Does the Jak cover the trigger? Since there's no manual safety, that would concern me. What are your thoughts?

On a side note, anyone know if there are any SERPA's that will fit a Kahr CW9/P9/40? I'd love to have one for my "out in the woods" holster.

Thanks!


----------

